

Beetailer (YC W11) Helps Online Retailers Set Up Shop On Facebook - nickel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/20/beetailer-helps-online-retailers-set-up-shop-on-facebook/

======
sbov
From the article...

> Beetailer allows retailers to launch time-limited, Facebook-specific
> promotions, including prizes and discounts for fans who like, comment, ...

From <http://developers.facebook.com/policy/>

> You must not incentivize users to use (or gate content behind the use of)
> Facebook social channels, or imply that an incentive is directly tied to the
> use of our channels.

Or are comments and likes not considered social channels?

~~~
bretthopper
I've never read that policy, but what's interesting is virtually every brand
on Facebook uses "Like gating" (you have to Like the page before seeing the
real content) for contests and promos. Either that doesn't fall under that
policy, or Facebook just doesn't care.

------
podman
Is it just me or does that Bont logo look a little like the HTML5 logo?
<http://www.w3.org/html/logo/>

------
jarin
Is that Chicago on the homepage? Brings me right back to my Mac Plus days.

------
keiferski
(YC Winter 2011)

